# new ride:)



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

today i got a new ride :fluffy: 
02 6 speed, 5K miles

























old ride
http://sr20us.directgalaxy.com/extreme
still have the sentra.......


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE!!! So what happened to the classic?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimp said:


> NICE!!! So what happened to the classic?


still driving it, dont know the future of it yet...it might stay ihn family or migth be for sale, i would hate to see the car go since it was my first car
i have to get it back to stock in spring so my dad can drive it and it can stay in family


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

nice car man.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet! congrats on your new purchase :fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice ride. How did you manage to find an 02 w/ only 5k miles? :thumbup:


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Nice ride. How did you manage to find an 02 w/ only 5k miles? :thumbup:


www.autotrader.com
that is also how i got my sentra back in 2000 with only 56K miles on it

this max was parked next to an 03 Z06 with supercharger, pumpin [email protected], guy drove this car only on weekends, since he had a 95 maxima beater


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Shoulda got the Z06 




Good Purchase


----------

